# Restauration = données perdues?



## Sabel (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce matin, et pour la première fois, j'ai un Ipad en main afin de récupérer des photos dessus. Je branche et vais sur Itunes qui me demande de mettre à jour l'Ipad. Je le fais mais en même temps et sans que je m'en aperçoive (ou plutôt étant un gros débutant) il s'opère une restauration, enfin je crois que c'est ça. Bref des 27 giga de données, il ne me reste rien...

Ce n'est pas mon Ipad donc j'espère que le propriétaire a pris soin de tout sauvegarder (sur Icloud par exemple, d'après les forums). J'utilise Time Machine avec un DD externe pour mon Imac et donc ne suis pas familier d'Icloud (si c'est la solution).

Voici mes questions:
1- Est-ce qu'Icloud sauvegarde automatiquement les données dès que l'appareil est synchronisé avec Itunes? Et donc le propriétaire saura récupérer le tout chez lui.
2- Est-ce possible de récupérer ces données d'une autre manière? Vu que j'ai tout effacé via mon Imac
3- Suis-je dans le c*c*...?

d'avance merci!


----------



## cameleone (7 Juin 2012)

Salut !

Il y a deux manières de sauvegarder un iPad : soit en local sur la machine à laquelle l'iPad est connecté en temps normal, soit en ligne dans iCloud. Si on choisit la sauvegarde en local, en principe celle-ce est automatique et s'effectue, sinon à chaque synchronisation, du moins à un rythme régulier (à moins d'être annulée par le propriétaire...). Si la sauvegarde se fait sur iCloud, celle-ci démarre de façon régulière lorsque l'iPad est connecté à un réseau Wifi et branché sur le secteur.

Donc le propriétaire de la machine que tu as effacée devrait, sauf cas exceptionnel et imprudence de sa part, pouvoir restaurer une sauvegarde de son iPad, soit à partir de son propre ordinateur, soit de façon plus rapide à partir d'iCloud.

Pour ce qui est des photos et des éventuelles musiques et films, en principe ceux-ci sont encore stockés sur la machine avec laquelle se synchronise cet iPad en temps normal. Maintenant il est à espérer qu'il n'en soit pas autrement dans ton cas et dans celui de la personne qui t'a prêté son iPad... D'où venaient les photos que tu devais récupérer dessus ?


----------

